# 2012 Cobia World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 2012 Cobia World Championships is set to kick off next weekend!

Come up to Harbor Docks Friday night at 6 pm for the Kickoff Party and Captains' Meeting!

Entry Fee for the Overall World Championships is only $250, and just $100 for the 28' and Under World Championships!

For more information please visit:

www.cobiaworldchampionships.com

or on Facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/events/148018601980989/

Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

can I come register at harbor docks if I can't make the captians meeting?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

bigrick said:


> can I come register at harbor docks if I can't make the captians meeting?


Absolutely! You can register anytime you'd like, we've already accepted 7 or 8 entries, and are getting more every day!


----------

